# ADAPTATEUR PRISE SCSI - PRISE USB ???



## portet (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai une machine, en l'occurrence un enregistreur huit pistes audio sur disque dur, et le SEUL MOYEN   pour avoir accès aux données internes se fait par l'intermédiaire d'un CONNECTEUR SCSI,je  dis bien une prise à connexion 
S C S I .
Il n'y a pas de prise USB  , et rien dautre sur cette vieille machine.
Je dois donc connecter à cette prise de type SCSI 25 broches, un disque dur préalablement formaté par moi en FAT 16 (dixit mode demploi : obligé en 16 et pas en 32).
 Or ,comme il n'existe plus de disque dur à connexion SCSI +  USB pour pouvoir plus tard récupérer les données sur mon Mac), je vais utiliser un disque dur présentant une connexion  SATA ou FireWire ou USB.
            Il me faut donc un câble ou boitier adaptateur entre la prise de type SCSI femelle de mon enregistreur audio d'un côté, et une prise de type USB( ou firewire ) de l'autre pour y connecter un disque dur "actuel" vendu dans le commerce.
Connaissez vous cela ?
Si vous avez un lien , cest encore mieux .
Un grand merci davance à tous .
Bien cordialement , 

Jacques


----------



## gmaa (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

As-tu posé la question à google?
"*adaptateur scsi usb*" : ça rend des résultats...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2011)

Le meilleur moyen, ça serait de te trouver d'occase un vieux PowerBook G3 Wallstreet ou mieux, Lombard, et d'y installer Mac OS X 10.2 ou 10.3 après l'avoir dopé en Ram et doté d'un disque dur interne (IDE) de la bonne taille). tu le démarres en mode "disque SCSI" pour le brancher comme un disque externe sur ton enregistreur, et ensuite, après l'avoir redémarré normalement, tu transfère les données sur un Mac plus récent via le réseau.

Les adaptateurs SCSI/USB, ça pose de gros problèmes de pilotes.


----------

